# Average height of B&W Argentine Tegu



## AvaHal12 (Apr 6, 2011)

I am in the process of buying a MVB for my tegu I am getting this summer. I am curious what is the avg. height of a tegu from the ground... 6", 8"?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 6, 2011)

_Depending on the type of tegu and how old it is,... standing on all fours about 2-3"_


----------



## Max713 (Apr 6, 2011)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _Depending on the type of tegu and how old it is,... standing on all fours about 2-3"_



I would disagree. A full grown Tegu is 5"+ thick, I'd say standing height, up to 8-10", they can stand pretty tall.


----------



## AvaHal12 (Apr 6, 2011)

Adult B&W Argentine Tegu height... Trying to gauge the strength MVB I will need inorder not to over/under expose a tegu. My thinking is I can always get the tegu closer to the light, not so easy getting the tegu further way.


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 6, 2011)

I've got my tegu in an enclosure thats about 3.5' tall. I've got a mounted fixture (covered) and from the basking platform (a massive rock) he's about 10 inches below the MVB light. It keeps his temps where they should be. I'd make sure that its pretty secure, my tegu tends to get on his hind legs and sometimes dances along the glass when he wants out. A few weeks ago I had a regular dome fixture up until I could rewire the mounted fixture, long story short he knocked the dome fixture off its hook into the substrate and almost caught his enclosure on fire..  His thermometer was torched and the light was toast.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 6, 2011)

Max713 said:


> Bubblz Calhoun said:
> 
> 
> > _Depending on the type of tegu and how old it is,... standing on all fours about 2-3"_
> ...



_The OP didn't give details on the tegu,.. just that they were getting it this summer. Which is why I said "depending on the type of tegu and how old it is" and gave the average height of a young tegu. Which is what people usually get. I could've closed my reply but I didn't,.. I left it open,.. like the question. _


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 6, 2011)

Your hatchling will be 3/4" ~ 1.5" thick while laying on his belly under a basking light...

A 4' adult will be around 6~7" tall while walking on all four with his belly raised...


----------



## AvaHal12 (Apr 6, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> I've got my tegu in an enclosure thats about 3.5' tall. I've got a mounted fixture (covered) and from the basking platform (a massive rock) he's about 10 inches below the MVB light. It keeps his temps where they should be. I'd make sure that its pretty secure, my tegu tends to get on his hind legs and sometimes dances along the glass when he wants out. A few weeks ago I had a regular dome fixture up until I could rewire the mounted fixture, long story short he knocked the dome fixture off its hook into the substrate and almost caught his enclosure on fire..  His thermometer was torched and the light was toast.



What type of MVB / wattage do you use?


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 6, 2011)

I use a solar glo 125w, I've also got a ceramic heater (whatever the lowest wattage is) I turn on when its really cold out, in the summer I only need the MVB bulb. I use solar glos with my 3 reptiles. They're working great for me, I haven't had any issues with them. I replace them about every 6 months. I think the box says it lasts a little longer but I just replace them when I get new reptisun tubes.


----------

